# André Grétry



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

André Gretry









(1741-1813)

Franco-Belgian (Liégois, but assumed French citizenship, and died in France) composer, best known for _Richard Coeur-de-lion_, famous for the aria "O Richard, ô mon Roi".

Beethoven and Mozart knew, admired, and were influenced by his operas (and wrote Variations on the tunes), so did Thomas Beecham, while Tchaikovsky quoted an aria from Richard in _The Queen of Spades_.

David LeMarrec (Carnets sur Sol) considers Grétry "one of the finest, most inspired and most modern composers of the second eighteenth century" - an innovative composer as much at home in noble tragedy as in opéra comique.

Four pieces from _Richard_:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Documentary on Grétry (en français):


----------

